# Tactile switch yield



## platedscrap (Dec 26, 2015)

Looking to see if anyone knows what kind of yield you would get from a 1000 tactile switches? 

Thank you for your time in advance


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 26, 2015)

Plated, it's tactile not tacktile - I had to check on the internet and see if you were referring to a particular component that I had never come across there! 8) :lol: 

What kind of thing are they from because there are literally hundreds of types/brands/applications for these?

Jon


----------



## platedscrap (Dec 26, 2015)

Your right it's tactile not tacktile and they are from cdrom and printer boards. I'm currently not at home to take a picture but found one on Google. I have a chance to get alot of these for cheap just wondering if it was worth it


----------



## butcher (Dec 26, 2015)

Yields could vary form some to none, unless all of the switch's were made at the same time from the same manufacture,with the same specifications, and were the same switch made for the same switch made for the same purpose...
Data sheets from the manufacture for lots of the same switch made during that date of manufacture may be helpful.
Small data signal type switching, with low current and voltage needs to be reliable, and at least some gold or other non oxidizing metal plating is one way to insure that reliability in signal through the switch....


----------



## Grelko (Dec 26, 2015)

platedscrap said:


> Your right it's tactile not tacktile and they are from cdrom and printer boards. I'm currently not at home to take a picture but found one on Google. I have a chance to get alot of these for cheap just wondering if it was worth it



If you pop off the metal piece and the black button itself, there's "normally" going to be a small round, either plated silver, gold, copper or nickel piece underneath it. Under that, where the legs go through the bottom plastic piece, in the middle, there is a tiny silver contact point "attached to the legs", and maybe 2 smaller square ones on either side of it.

I'm not sure about a yield on them yet, I only have a little over a pound so far.

If anyone has anymore information about these, I would like to know more also.

There's a Youtube video, with an "Australian?" guy talking a little bit about them. There's also a thread on here with some information about the plating, but I didn't have them bookmarked.

Edit - http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=9652 If you click on "Gold Disks" in lazersteve's post, it'll take you here http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=51 Bottom of page 1.


----------



## platedscrap (Dec 26, 2015)

I believe lazersteve had a video of him doing 700 of the discs ... seen it about 5 years ago but can not find it on his website with my phone


----------

